
PGPfone (1995) - DanBC
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PGPfone
======
p4bl0
I've recently given a try to Jitsi [1] and seriously it works _great_. It
really is a Skype drop-in replacement, and is fully open source. Without any
need for configuration, I could discuss by text, audio, and video (and also do
screen-sharing) all encrypted between my Debian laptop and a Windows PC, using
existing XMPP (Jabber) account.

Really I've never seen any other free software do as good as Jitsi in the VoIP
field. I've always tried SIP client and it was never perfect. Jitsi can do SIP
to, but does wonder over XMPP so I didn't even try SIP.

[1] [http://jitsi.org/](http://jitsi.org/)

~~~
frank_boyd
Does it encrypt PGP-style?

~~~
rdtsc
More like ZRTP style, also not sure exactly what you mean by PGP-style

~~~
verandaguy
PGP gathers entropy for keys using user interactions with the computer (mouse
movements, keyboard input, normal usage) as well as disk and memory activity,
making for more true random number generation than the PRNG that uses the pool
in many modern processors, which could be 'fixed' by the NSA following recent
revelations.

~~~
p4bl0
That's not specific to PGP at all.

~~~
verandaguy
No, but it's known for being commonly used in PGP. I could be wrong, but
that's what I understand when someone says, "PGP-style encryption."

~~~
RDeckard
"PGP-style encryption" probably implies public-key cryptography.

Like the other poster said, using various computer inputs to feed the entropy
source during key generation is not specific to PGP or public-key cryptography
at all.

~~~
verandaguy
That seems like a misleadingly-broad term, but sure. IMO, public-key
cryptography (or just asymmetric crypto) is already an improvement over "the
Diffie-Hellman key exchange," which is what's generally implied when talking
about public-key crypto.

------
frank_boyd
If you're looking for encrypted and decentralized VoIP,
[http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/](http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/) is
one handy solution (and a lot more).

~~~
devx
Jitsi also uses ZRTP for audio and video on the desktop, and there's RedPhone
on Android and Silent Eyes (Silent Circle) for both Android and iOS. There are
probably a few others, too.

I'm not sure if it can be used with WebRTC clients, or if it's even needed
there.

~~~
frank_boyd
Personally, I'd stay away from anything that is closed-source (as we don't
know what's happening inside) and/or centralized (because it's just one more
attack vector and totally unnecessary for VoIP).

~~~
JshWright
Which of the above don't involve a central server? A server is absolutely
necessary for VoIP, if only to set up calls (its also the only way to deal
with some NATs).

~~~
frank_boyd
RetroShare is completely decentralized/p2p/OTR.

EDIT: @JshWright - Not sure I understand your question, but RS _does_ "real-
time voice communication" (besides the other things like chat, messaging, file
sharing, forums, channels...)

~~~
JshWright
Isn't the article about a real-time voice communication?

------
lowglow
Normal people just really don't care about security. It's super sad.

------
msh
I guess the 2013 edition is silent circle...

~~~
thex86
IIRC, Silent Circle ran into a lot of issues because their product was not
open source.

